# most efficient taper



## boomslang (Jun 22, 2018)

Is there such a thing?

'See where a lot of bands coming from China are 22mm to 12mm....

' Wondering if there is a magic sweet-spot where speed and band - life seem to exist?

Appreciate any insight...&#8230;&#8230;..


----------



## skropi (Mar 22, 2018)

Its not only speed and band life, it's also draw weight in the equation, along with enough power (apart from speed), to actually hurl the ammo. 
There is not a single answer to this question, as everyone has different priorities regarding speed, longevity, ammo used, draw weight, etc.
I have personally developed my preferences, but only through trial and error. I never use the extreme Chinese tapers for example. I use a 5:4 taper usually.


----------



## skropi (Mar 22, 2018)

Its not only speed and band life, it's also draw weight in the equation, along with enough power (apart from speed), to actually hurl the ammo. 
There is not a single answer to this question, as everyone has different priorities regarding speed, longevity, ammo used, draw weight, etc.
I have personally developed my preferences, but only through trial and error. I never use the extreme Chinese tapers for example. I use a 5:4 taper usually.


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

skropi said:


> Its not only speed and band life, it's also draw weight in the equation, along with enough power (apart from speed), to actually hurl the ammo.
> There is not a single answer to this question, as everyone has different priorities regarding speed, longevity, ammo used, draw weight, etc.
> I have personally developed my preferences, but only through trial and error. I never use the extreme Chinese tapers for example. I use a 5:4 taper usually.


Well said. Yes, experimentation. And you may find you preference changes now and again.

One thing boomslang touched on is lifespan. The more taper, the less life a band set has.


----------



## Pebble Shooter (Mar 29, 2014)

A band set I made using "Precise" red rubber (0.7 mm thickness) cut to the Chinese specifications (22 cm length, 22 to 12 mm taper) survived *500 shots*, :thumbsup: which I would say is excellent for highly tapered bands: the band set gradually severed and broke at the pouch.

The "Precise" brand is top notch in my opinion.

I should add that I used the Chinese band tying material, which may also make a difference in band lifespan.


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

W



Pebble Shooter said:


> A band set I made using "Precise" red rubber (0.7 mm thickness) cut to the Chinese specifications (22 cm length, 22 to 12 mm taper) survived *500 shots*, :thumbsup: which I would say is excellent for highly tapered bands: the band set gradually severed and broke at the pouch.
> 
> The "Precise" brand is top notch in my opinion.
> 
> I should add that I used the Chinese band tying material, which may also make a difference in band lifespan.


What was the active length and what ammo. 500 shots seems pretty good. But I find when trying to get speeds 220 fps that is stressful on a heavily tapered band set.


----------

